# Palestrina is the definitive renaissance composer but i explain why?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I lisen to a lot of Palestrina these days missa and motet, madrigal and i came to the conclusion Pierre-Luigi da Palestrina is the quintessence of good taste renaissance, im listening to his reqquiemm and motets on The chanticleers excellent so are is madrigal folk sorry for enthousiam might be contagieous,

But noobs \newbies focus on palestrina than josquin than the missing link gombert if you despise gombert ,Vaet an alternative or Manchicourt


Deprofundis do it again and round up factual alte musik,
deprofundis a sharp shooter he never missed a targer.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Hm. I am on my way to accumulating some Gombert, but it seems I don't have any Palestrina neither in my wish list, nor in my own collection, except for one piece from Huelgas' the Ear of Huguenots cd. Josquin's motets and chansons are of interest to me. Your post sparked my interest in Palestrina and Josquin now, I've earmarked them to listen later. 

No, I actually have cd with Palestrina in my to buy list, it's Huelgas Ensemble Renaissance album on Harmonia Mundi label, but that 's because of Lassus and Ashewell. If I ranked these composers I would say for now I am most drawn in order of listing:

Gombert

Lassus

Josquin

Ashewell

Palestrina

Graindelavoix- Ashewell is especially the one I want to get.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Marinera said:


> Hm. I am on my way to accumulating some Gombert, but it seems I don't have any Palestrina neither in my wish list, nor in my own collection, except for one piece from Huelgas' the Ear of Huguenots cd. Josquin's motets and chansons are of interest to me. Your post sparked my interest in Palestrina and Josquin now, I've earmarked them to listen later.
> 
> No, I actually have cd with Palestrina in my to buy list, it's Huelgas Ensemble Renaissance album on Harmonia Mundi label, but that 's because of Lassus and Ashewell. If I ranked these composers I would say for now I am most drawn in order of listing:
> 
> ...


I have the afored mention Ashewell is magnificant


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Canticum Canticorum by Palestrina is quintessential, gotta listen. It was a real pity that Giovanni Palestrina was not allowed to write more secular music.


----------

